# Australian S15 Silvia with SR20DET



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi folks

I'm trying to orient myself on this site. It looks like it's very USA orientated, and I can't seem to find any S15 specific forums. It looks like the US never got the S15?

Since I'm chasing ideas for increasing the rev limit of my engine, I guess the appropriate place is the engine forum, correct?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Greetings.

Yes, this site is American based, however international folks such as myself have adjusted. Reguardless of your car, chances are there are a number of people here whome are able to help you out.

The forums you'd want to look through are all listed here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3 

Either the General 240SX/Silvia forum or the Engine forum.

Hope you can find the answers you seek.


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

great - i'll plug on then.

A few questions to help me orientate:

What's the B14 200SX?

Does 200SX == Silvia in USA? (the names are interchangable in Aus)

What "Silvias" has America had recently?

The aussie S15 got the 147 kW engine that was also delivered in the S14 in Australia. Looks like Japan couldn't get the stronger S15 engine working on our fuel, OR Nissan Australia didn't think they'd be able to sell it at the higher cost it would take to make the 180kW engine work here...

So... did America (and therefore most of this site's readers I guess) see the same 147kW SR20DET?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Nope.. 

US 200sx/lucino = 2 Dr sentra/sunny/gloria(?)
the latest S-body was in 1998 with the S14 240sx the US never got any SR20det equipped cars, hence why there is no 200sx. (2.0L)

anything else to help you with mate?


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

Chuck said:


> Nope..
> 
> US 200sx/lucino = 2 Dr sentra/sunny/gloria(?)
> the latest S-body was in 1998 with the S14 240sx the US never got any SR20det equipped cars, hence why there is no 200sx. (2.0L)
> ...


Only all the new questions this response brought 

an S14 240SX with an atmo 2.4L? - sounds like Australias last "Bluebird" engine, which I know little about, although I saw one in a wreckers once when replacing the SR20DE in my "N14 Pulsar" hatchback (sad story) - it looked like the same sized block and I kinda wondered whether it would slot in. However I needed a working vehicle pronto so never persued it.

The combos delivered to different markets is a lot to absorb. I think the most useful thing would be to find sites that show models from the last 15 years in USA, Europe and UK. If you know any sites which catalog the models I'd appreciate it. Meanwhile, google time!


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

Try this sight, may not answer all your questions, but eh. autozine.com
http://autozine.kyul.net/html/0_index.htm


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

Assembler said:


> Try this sight, may not answer all your questions, but eh. autozine.com
> http://autozine.kyul.net/html/0_index.htm


yeah - that's got a few pictures to match up. Looks like a Sentra is the same as the aussie-delivered Bluebird. The Bluebird name has been used here for years so they must have puggy-backed on it.

It doesn't look like America got the N14 hatch. It's got a fantastic rear space when the seats are down; in fact my SR20DE managed to pull 2600kg (measured at the garbage dump weighbridge) by filling the back space and a trailer with rocks, bricks, heaps of 16mm chipboard and a seriously heavy old fridge ) Not bad for a car with a base weight of about 1200kg. Stopping had to be planned carefully although the brakes never faded. I think I had some semi-racing "Black Flash" pads on it at the time. If the cops caught me that day I would have been in deep shit.

I think the ole' N14 hatch would make an excellent ute project.


----------

